# Jarring Jars sizes?



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

This question has been in my mind for quite sometime and I have looked online, but in my searches I've read that 32 oz. is fine to jar betta fish fry when they reach 3 months, but I am unsure. 

What type of Jars do you use to jar your fry?
How large are your jars? (In oz.)


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I use deli cups...16 oz for juveniles, 32 oz for adults. Plenty of room, but you do need to be meticulous with water changes.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

And how do you keep them the proper temperature?


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I use the 1 gallon plastic food containers from Walmart with the big wide lid for easy cleaning. I also like the 6.8l Sterlite shoebox style with the clip on lid which gives more vertical swimming space and can be stacked to save room. 

For heating you can get the electric heat strips underneath the containers. You can also use a large clear plastic container with 5g of water and a 50-100w heater and place the containers inside. Or designate a small room (mine is the extra bathroom) to be a tropical 85f heated with a small space heater.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I was planning to place the jars in the warmest room, logistics your idea sounds way better than mine, but I am also trying to save a teeny bit of money (Which is going to be impossible. lol)


----------



## NarlyBettas (Dec 18, 2014)

I always have a mixture ready.

32 oz deli cups 
.5 gal plastic containers
1 gallon plastic square containers.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

shooter said:


> And how do you keep them the proper temperature?


Heat tape with a thermostat was my solution.


----------

